# Preparados, listos... ¡ya!



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola a tothom!

Sabeu si el castellà "Preparados, listos... ¡ya!" es tradueix literalment en català o en fem la traducció literal per interferència?

Una abraçada!


----------



## betulina

Hola, TraductoraPS!

Doncs... suposo que com molta gent jo sempre he dit i sentit "preparats, llestos, ja", i la veritat és que no se m'acudeix cap altra manera de dir-ho... A mi em sembla que és com es diu en català, però bé, no t'ho puc justificar. 

A veure què hi diuen els altres. 

Bona nit!


----------



## RIU

betulina said:


> Hola, TraductoraPS!
> 
> Doncs... suposo que com molta gent jo sempre he dit i sentit "preparats, llestos, ja", i la veritat és que no se m'acudeix cap altra manera de dir-ho... A mi em sembla que és com es diu en català, però bé, no t'ho puc justificar.



Idem.


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Hola, TraductoraPS!
> 
> Doncs... suposo que com molta gent jo sempre he dit i sentit "preparats, llestos, ja", i la veritat és que no se m'acudeix cap altra manera de dir-ho... A mi em sembla que és com es diu en català, però bé, no t'ho puc justificar.
> 
> A veure què hi diuen els altres.
> 
> Bona nit!



Home, a l'escola ho dèiem així... vull dir la mestra.

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs mil gràcies a tots dos, com sempre. És que, ja m'entendreu, sovint dubto de tot i tinc la sensació que moltes expressions i maneres de dir són interferències...

Una abraçada!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Merci a tu també, Mei. Acabo de llegir el teu missatge: us faré cas a tots. Ai... les meves pors lingüístiques!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

L'únic canvi que se m'acut és substituir el "preparats" per "als seus llocs". De fet ho he sentit en alguna transmissió atlètica feta des de l'antic llit del Túria: "Als seus llocs... llestos... <tret>".

Cercant per internet he trobat açò (interessant la pàgina 56, Article 162).

Salut, companys!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies per la teva efectivitat, Samaruc; és que estic fent la traducció del castellà al català d'uns jocs per a canalla.

Fins aviat!


----------



## Xiscomx

Per aquest costat de la mar empram semblant crida, emperò amb final diferent:
—Preparats. Llestos. Sus!​—Preparats. Llestos. Fora!​


----------



## Penyafort

Això de "preparados, listos", no ho he entès mai. Si estic preparat, estic llest. 

El francès diu "à vos marques" i l'italià "ai vostri posti". El castellà també fa servir "en sus marcas". Això ja ho trobo més lògic. "A les vostres marques" o, com s'ha dit abans, "als vostres/seus llocs", és un bon equivalent.

Llest(o)s, com a segon element, ho trobo correcte. La paraula llest és ben curiosa, perquè en català medieval volia dir "llegit" i "escollit", i probablement el sentit figurat acabés donant aquesta idea de "intel·ligent, viu, àgil de ment, prompte per al treball, preparat" i el verb "enllestir".

Com a darrer element, el francès diu "partez" (sortiu!) i l'italià "via". M'agraden les opcions de Xiscomx de "fora" i de "sus", paraula que, com "via", es feia servir per fer moure algú (_via!, sus!, via dins/fora!, sus d'ací!_). Tanmateix, hom ja s'ha acostumat a aquest ús del "ja" amb el sentit d'"ara mateix", el qual m'ensumo que podria ser un calc del castellà.


----------

